# DEERE Front wheel assist tractors



## JD3430

Without any brand loyalty, just honest unbiased knowledge, does anyone have info on the 30 series Deere's with FWA?
Is it good/bad/worthless?
Expensive to repair?
How is it engaged?
I realize it's not as good as MFWD, but how good/bad is it?


----------



## T & R Hay Farms

John Deere FWA. Well they only work going forwards. And when they break down they can be very expensive. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## barnrope

Are refering to the 1970's ones like the 4030 -4630 or a later series? The earlier 20, 30 and 40 series were hydraulic powed while the 50, 55 and 60 series were mechanical. The mechanical ones are useful and reliable. Not sure on the hydraulic ones.


----------



## Tim/South

My biggest concern when looking at a 30 or 40 series is the hydraulic flow. I do not believe GPM was that great back then, was not as necessary.


----------



## gradyjohn

I have a 4450 and it went out with a big clunk. Either way I went it cost me $12000. If I had to do it over I would have put a 2wd under it. Like a 4wd pickup ... does it justify the cost.


----------



## JD3430

I meant the hydraulic assist. Had no idea it didn't work in reverse!! lol.
I think I'll pass on it.


----------



## rowfarmer

We had a 4430 FWA back in the 80's. Basically all it did was take away the rolling resistance of the front wheels. Never had any problems out of it so can't complain about it to bad. If I remember correct it was a two postion electric switch.


----------



## swmnhay

_I know a guy that had one and all i remember it didn't work real well if oil was cold._


----------



## Gearclash

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong. I thought a neighbor who had one said that the hfwd was driven by a fixed displacement pump. If the front wheels left the ground with the hfwd engaged they would spin much faster than the rear wheels.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms

JD3430 said:


> Without any brand loyalty, just honest unbiased knowledge, does anyone have info on the 30 series Deere's with FWA?
> Is it good/bad/worthless?
> Expensive to repair?
> How is it engaged?
> I realize it's not as good as MFWD, but how good/bad is it?


JD......Not to rain on your parade as that is not my intention. But....if your looking at going to all round bales, or even if you stay in the sq. business, why would u need a FWA tractor? I'm just looking at it from a business prospective here. Thats an added cost in owing and an additional cost in maintenance (if it breaks). For us, the key has always been less is more. In other words, when we werent making much money in farming, we never bought more than we needed or even bought anything for that matter. Ramping up the the hay business in addition to the cattle business has really allowed us to splurge on equipment. My dad bought a 7020 allis back in '79 or '80? Still have it today. Until the last 7 yrs that was the biggest tractor we owned. 2ndly, until the last 7 yrs, we never owned a fwa tractor. Now we own 2. I bought a new tractor 2 weeks ago, I was even temped to buy a 2wd because of the price difference. But, the tractors I was looking at, they are really hard to come by in a 2wd. Diff. lock will get you out of a lot (not everything).


----------



## JD3430

CockrellHillFarms said:


> JD......Not to rain on your parade as that is not my intention. But....if your looking at going to all round bales, or even if you stay in the sq. business, why would u need a FWA tractor? I'm just looking at it from a business prospective here. Thats an added cost in owing and an additional cost in maintenance (if it breaks). For us, the key has always been less is more. In other words, when we werent making much money in farming, we never bought more than we needed or even bought anything for that matter. Ramping up the the hay business in addition to the cattle business has really allowed us to splurge on equipment. My dad bought a 7020 allis back in '79 or '80? Still have it today. Until the last 7 yrs that was the biggest tractor we owned. 2ndly, until the last 7 yrs, we never owned a fwa tractor. Now we own 2. I bought a new tractor 2 weeks ago, I was even temped to buy a 2wd because of the price difference. But, the tractors I was looking at, they are really hard to come by in a 2wd. Diff. lock will get you out of a lot (not everything).


I'm talking about a $14,000 beat up old Deere from the 70's, not anything close to a new tractor.
The reason for the FWA is because I'll be using it to pull my 15' batwing. I have a couple hundred acres of bush hogging as well as my new hay farming operation. I actually got started in hay as a result of first being a field mower for the last 20 years. That's all I did-mow fields. There's quite a few spots I could never get through with 2WD while pulling a mower.

Currently, I only have one 70HP tractor. It barely gets the job done and switching implements off the back of the tractor constantly is sure getting old. I would like to involve my son in the operation moving forward and he would take the tractor I have now and do some raking, tedding, mowing.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms

JD....have you been very successful with the rotary mowing business? Something I havent ever gotten into but have considered it. And how did u get started?


----------



## deadmoose

Just like at the gun shop... no one buys one gun to replace two. I prefer to buy three to replace one.


----------



## JD3430

CockrellHillFarms said:


> JD....have you been very successful with the rotary mowing business? Something I havent ever gotten into but have considered it. And how did u get started?


I got started from building barns for some big property owners. I'd bring my dump truck and M-7040 to auger the holes, move dirt, spread stone, etc. One customer had a bush hog and an old broken down 9N to pull it. She asked me to cut her place using my tractor and paid me well to do it. Rest is history. I now have my M-7040 and a Deere MX-8 and a Deere 1508 batwing. I'd love to get a 125HP tractor with 4WD to pull the 1508. It would save me a ton of time. M-7040 can only pull it on flat land/light cutting.


----------



## slowzuki

I would be skeptical of the hydraulic 4wd, I see front axles out of them for sale fairly often being removed for a 2wd unit. I'm guessing that means the pump goes out?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Jd, A JD4240 or 4440 would be a good tractor for you and are in the $20K range or less. Mike


----------



## JD3430

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Jd, A JD4240 or 4440 would be a good tractor for you and are in the $20K range or less. Mike


Most of the ones I see with 4WD are in the 30K + range.


----------

